# Type 2 Self Monitoring of Blood Glucose NHS Review



## Vanessa (Mar 7, 2009)

Thought all Type 2s might be interested in this.  

http://www.diabetes.nhs.uk/news-folder/self-monitoring-of-blood-glucose-project


----------



## kojack (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks Vanessa.


----------



## Steff (Mar 7, 2009)

ty vanessa


----------



## Donald (Mar 7, 2009)

Thanks vanessa


----------



## Copepod (Mar 7, 2009)

Hope someone from Diabetess Professional Network can report back after 12th March - or provide a link to a webpage?


----------

